# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  कैसे सेट करें वजन बढ़ाने के लिए डायट प्*लान

## Krishna

बहुत से मित्रों को संभवत: पता होगा कि मैं अपनी सेहत का बहुत ख्याल रखता हूँ और ऑनलाइन एक फिटनेस क्लब भी चलता हूँ | मुझको अक्सर मेल मिलते रहते हैं कि कृष्णा आप हमारी डाईट और वर्कआउट प्लान सेट करा दें |
वजन घटाने वालों के लिए डायट प्*लान बनाना आसान होता है, लेकिन जो वजन बढ़ाना चाहते हैं उनके लिए डायट प्*लान बनाना थोड़ा मुश्किल होता है। हेल्*दी रूप से वजन बढ़ाने का मतलब है सही मात्रा में प्रोटीन, विटामिन, फाइबर और मिनरल का सेवन करना। इसलिए आपको वजन बढ़ाने में मददगार खाद्य पदार्थों से भरपूर डाइट योजना बनानी चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने की कोशिश करने वालों को बाजारू उत्*पादों की बजाय नैचुरल तरीकों पर विश्*वास करना चाहिए, क्*योंकि बाजार में मिलने वाले उत्*पादों के आमतौर पर अवांछित साइड-इफेक्*ट होते हैं। साथ ही आपका वजन बढ़ाने का डाइड प्*लान असंतृप्*त फैट युक्*त चीजों की बजाय पौष्टिक और स्*वस्*थ चीजों से युक्*त होना चाहिए, क्*योंकि असंतृप्*त फैट से मोटापे की समस्*या हो सकती है। इस लेख में जानिये वजन बढ़ाने के लिए कैसा हो आपका डायट प्*लान।

----------


## Krishna

*ब्रेकफास्*ट*सुबह ब्रेकफास्*ट में आपको एक गिलास गुनगुने दूध/एक कप चाय/एक कप कॉफी/ताजा जूस के साथ एक प्*लेट पोहा/उपमा, दो अंडे आमलेट/दो उबले अंडे या जैम या मक्खन के साथ तीन ब्राउन ब्रेड स्लाइस की जरूरत होती है। इन सब की बजाय आप पनीर या आलू से भरी हुई दो भरवां चपाती भी खा सकते हैं। 

सुबह हैवी नाश्*ता करना महत्*वपूर्ण होता है क्*योंकि यह आपको पूरा दिन के कामों को करने के लिए एनर्जी देता है। साथ ही शरीर में एनर्जी के स्*तर को बनाये रखने में मदद करने के लिए ब्रेकफास्*ट प्रोटीन और कार्बोहाइड्रेट युक्*त खाद्य पदार्थों के संयोजन से बना होना चाहिए। सुबह का नाश्*ता कभी भी किसी को छोड़ना नहीं चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*लंच*दिन के दूसरे भोजन यानी लंच में मीठे दही का एक बाउल, घी से चुपड़ी 2-3 चपाती, एक बाउल चावल, हरी सब्जियों या दाल से भरा बाउल, प्*लेट भरा सलाद, जिसमें टमाटर, खीरा, काले जैतून और कद्दूकस बंदगोभी शामिल हो होना चाहिए। आप दाल की बजाय पनीर भी ले सकते हैं। 

यह भोजन आपके शरीर को तरोताजा कर देता है। दोपहर का भोजन न करने या परहेज करने से अपच या गैस्ट्रिक समस्*याएं हो सकती है। दोपहर का भोजन शरीर में बीएमआर के स्*तर को बनाये रखने में मदद करता हे। सब्जियों की अच्*छी मात्रा को लंच में लेने से यह भोजन को स्*वस्*थ बनाता है। आप दोपहर के भोजन कम मात्रा में ले सकते हैं लेकिन इसे कभी छोड़ना नहीं चाहिए क्*योंकि काम से घर तक पहुंचने के समय आपका ज्*यादा भूख लगती है और आप रात के खाने में जरूरत से ज्*यादा खा लेते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*शाम का स्*नैक्*स*इस समय तक, आपका फिर से भूख लगनी शुरू हो जाती है। इसलिए इस समय आप चीज के साथ दो स्*लाइस ब्राउन ब्रेड और एक गिलास बनाना शेक/कस्*टर्ड एप्*पल शेक/मैंगो शेक या एक कप चाय या कॉफी ले सकते हैं। हालांकि शाम का स्*नैक्*स दिन का मुख्*य भोजन नहीं है, लेकिन फिर भी यह खोई एनर्जी को पाने में आपकी मदद करता है।

----------


## Krishna

*डिनर*रात के खाने में, आप एक बाउल मीठा या नमकीन दही ले सकते हैं। इसके साथ-साथ घी लगी 1-2 चपाती, सूखी हरी स*ब्*जी, एक बाउल दाल, एक प्*लेट सलाद आदि लेना चाहिए। और रात को खाना खाने के 15-20 मिनट के बाद आपको नमक और चीनी के बिना नियमित रूप से गुनगुना नींबू पानी लेना चाहिए। 

आपका डिनर पौष्टिक होना चाहिए और उसमें कोई भी चीज ऐसी शामिल नहीं होनी चाहिए जिसे आप आसानी से पचान न सकें। और रात का खाना आपको बिस्*तर पर जाने से कम से कम 2.5 घंटे पहले खाने की कोशिश करनी चाहिए। इससे खाना अच्*छे से पच जाता है और पाचन संबंधी समस्*यायें भी नहीं होती हैं। 

इस डाइट प्*लान को अपनाकर आप आसानी से अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं। फिर भी आपका वजन अगर न बढ़े तो चिकित्*सक से सलाह लीजिए।

----------

